# Monster Galveston Flounder



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

We had return customer Bill and his crew on board yesterday for a Galveston Fish-Gig Combo. They started off the evening with some nice redfish, watched the sun set - and began the Flounder Hunt! Mother Nature has not been nice lately and dealing us some tough conditions, but the flounder are there when we have a window of opportunity. It is only going to get better! We seem to be 3 to 4 weeks behind with where we are gigging and patterns we are seeing.

Give us a call if you would like to get in on the action! We find Big Fish! 409-739-8526
www.fishinggalvestontx.com


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Galveston Flounder*

Flounder Gigging in Galveston Bay continues to get a little better. Small windows of lighter winds have given way to some nice flounder. Even when the winds are 10 to 12... if they are not coming from the 'right' direction to allow us to get where the flounder are - it makes it tough. That has been the case almost the entire month of October. We continue to grind out some good limits and sizes of flounder, but it definitely has not been a typical October for Galveston Flounder Gigging.

I had CJ and his crew once again this past weekend, and they will grind if that is what it takes... Well, grind we did! We started the night off in a back lake to hide from the wind, found very stained water conditions but were able to gig a couple real fast. Then the grind began... until the wind laid. I went to a couple of my 'October' hot spots...nada. Then hit a couple areas once tide started moving in and got some fish quickly. They ended the night with their 4 man limits and allowed four fish to escape the gigs unharmed (what I call "Flounder Fever") and saw another 4 to 5 fish on the move that just hadn't settled in yet.

More returners Raul and his family gigged with us this weekend and to say the least Raul nailed his two biggest ever in the past four years he has been fishing with us. Very nice fish!

Water temps are finally going down, and I am anticipating a great end to October. To finish up the month of October, we have open dates of October 26, 27, 29 and 31. Also, we are beginning to book for December.
409-739-8526


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*A Couple Old Salts and Flounder Limits*

Last night I had Wesley and Marvin out for a night of flounder gigging. They have gigged before (quite a Loooonnnng Time ago) with their Uncle. These two got back in the groove quickly and had a great time. I have people of all ages out on gigging charters with us, and I tell you the thrill and adrenaline rush when seeing a flounder on the bay floor is so thrilling!

These fish aren't where they are supposed to be for this time of year.... This has been a different October here in Galveston.

We have a few days left until the November closure. We have availabilty for the 26th, 27th and 29th. 
409-739-8526
www.fishinggalvestontx.com
https://www.facebook.com/GalvestonFishingCharters


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Friday Nights Quick Limits*

Had Dr Parker and his son, Sean on board for their first ever Galveston Flounder Gigging Charter and they caught on quick. I had to move around a bit to find clear water, but once I did they gigged their 10 in 45 minutes.
Included a picture of my deckhand 'Gig'. I am trying to teach him that we have to wait til dark to start hunting flounder.... He gets anxious!
The flounder run is trying to kick off... but it's not happened yet. with conditions and tides being as they have this month, I believe we are a month behind and I can see it going well into January. We will see!


----------

